# Tank Glass



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

If one was to build a tank. Is all the glass tempered or just the bottom?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Just bottom. 
I build one all regular glass.


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

Daniil said:


> Just bottom.
> I build one all regular glass.


How big?


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Are all tank bottoms tempered? Surely not...otherwise we would not see threads online about "the bottom of my aquarium is cracked", rather "my aquarium shattered." 


I would offer that glass thickness is more important than whether it might be tempered or not.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

k zeller said:


> How big?


It was 24x18x20
And it was made with 3/8" glass


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

Daniil said:


> It was 24x18x20
> And it was made with 3/8" glass


Standard glass or starfire?


----------



## k zeller (Oct 9, 2014)

JG06 said:


> Are all tank bottoms tempered? Surely not...otherwise we would not see threads online about "the bottom of my aquarium is cracked", rather "my aquarium shattered."
> 
> I would offer that glass thickness is more important than whether it might be tempered or not.
> 
> Am I wrong?


Good point, didnt really look at it that way.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

k zeller said:


> Standard glass or starfire?


Standard glass.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Even the bottoms are not always Tempered Glass. I would prefer tanks that do not have any tempered glass in them in case I want to drill them at a later date.


----------

